

Motorola to Android custom ROMmers: Buy from another manufacturer - alanpca
http://community.developer.motorola.com/t5/MOTODEV-Blog/Custom-ROMs-and-Motorola-s-Android-Handsets/bc-p/4290#M432title=Custom

======
protomyth
It is funny that a company that told people specifically what other phones to
buy if you want to "re-flash" your phone, gets a whole forum full of people
that tell them what doom they have brought on themselves. Given a lot of the
comments, I would expect it to weigh in favor of not having the commenters as
customers and continuing this policy.

